
Google denies 'cooking' search results - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15014077
======
brg
Does this testimony jive with the removal of Oracle after they filed the java
suit?

------
nvictor
lol

i know they do. they would present programming stuff for me before everything
else.

they know they do.

